# Ascend Acoustics new tower....



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

Check out Ascend Acoustics new tower release: http://forum.ascendacoustics.com/showthread.php?t=4630 

All of these products are super smooth and their Sierra 1's made from bamboo is heaven to your ears! Another bonus is their use of Rythmic servo driven subs. Check them out!!! :T


Brian in Bakersfield...


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Do you have a different link to the pictures/article? No offense but I don't want to have to join the ascend forum to view the pictures. :huh:


----------



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

oh, ok didn't know it wouldn't work. sorry about that.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

That's just not right Brian in Bakersfield to tease a bunch of audio nuts with pics of speakers and not producing them. J/K

Did the Tower look something like this


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks for the confirmation Chas, any ideal what the price will be and are there any specs yet? It's pretty sweet looking in IMHO.


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

Ares said:


> Thanks for the confirmation Chas, any ideal what the price will be and are there any specs yet? It's pretty sweet looking in IMHO.


Not sure on the price...here's a quote from Dave F on specs:



> 2. Note the incredibly flat frequency response and impressive high frequency extension. In our well treated listening room and at 2 meters distance, the high frequency response is -3dB at 27kHz. 1" and even smaller soft dome tweeters are typically at least -10dB at 20kHz @ 1 meter in-room - and as much as -16dB at 2 meters due to high frequency losses.
> 
> 3. While the speaker has not been designed for deep bass, in-room and positioned so there is little bass reinforcement from the front wall, the speaker is -3dB at 34Hz. Anechoic bass response is -3dB at 41Hz.
> 
> ...


----------



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

dang you beat me to it, that's what I get for going to the gym to get my fitness on! i will still post pic anyways, dumb fitness program...


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Mmmmmm those do look nice and the details posted look very good.


----------

